

Ask HN: Auctions - davidw

This thread brings up an interesting point:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2113139<p>Should an auction be 'blind' or not for something like a web site?  If it were a good way of generating higher prices, wouldn't sites like flippa find a way to do it?
======
tst
Mechanism design is a big topic in microeconomics which covers auction design:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanism_design>

There are a lot ways to generate higher prices. You could look into
Intermediate Microeconomics by Hal Varian (chef economist at Google). It is
pretty easy to understand

------
davidw
Clickable link to the previous conversation:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2113139>

